# Antoine Pinto (France) VS Nopparat Kiatkamtorn (Thailand) in Thailand VS Challenger



## EliteBoxing (Feb 24, 2011)

*Antoine Pinto (France) VS Nopparat Kiatkamtorn (Thailand)*

*Event:* Thailand VS Challenger Grand Opening
*Location:* Bangkok, Thailand.
*Date:* 16th January 2010

*Watch Now:* http://www.eliteboxing.tv/video_player.php?vid=80


----------

